# THE FLATS



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

IF I WANTED TO USE SOME TOP WATER JIGS, WHERE ARE THE FLATS IN PENSACOLA?

THANK YOU


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

bump... I'd like to know too


----------

